# Welche Teichpflanzen gegen Fadenalgen?



## HOBI (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo

ich hab letztes Jahr im Herbst unseren Schwimmteich bepflanzt. Wir haben heuer (im 1. Jahr) klares Wasser mit Sichttiefe bis zum Boden, aber im Kiesbereich wuchern die Fadenalgen und wir sind ständig nur am Abfischen. Ich denke daß wir noch einige Pflanzen nachsetzen müssen. 

Wir wohnen am Land und sind von Feldern umgeben,  daher denke ich, daß das auch ein Grund ist, warum wir soviele Nährstoffe im Teich haben...

Wir haben eine Pumpe und das Biodrän System mit Kiesfilter von Glenk.

Folgende Pflanzen befinden sich in unserem 125m² großen Teich (=>welche würdet Ihr noch nachsetzen und wieviel?)
6 Stk __ Froschlöffel, 4 Stk. __ Schwanenblume, 8 Stk. Ufersegge, 6 Stk. Tannenwedel, 16 Stk Wasserschwertlilie, 8 Stk. Sibierische __ Schwertlilie, 10 Stk. __ Blutweiderich, 4 Stk. __ Fieberklee, 12 Stk. __ Igelkolben, 22 Stk. __ Rohrkolben, 6 Stk. gef. Dotterblume, 8 Stk. Flechtbinse, 4 Stk. __ Seekanne, 4 Stk. __ Wasserpest, 4 Stk. ähriges __ Tausendblatt, 6 Stk. gewöhnliches __ Pfeilkraut, 4 Stk. durchwachsenes __ Laichkraut

Ist es eigentlich normal, daß manche Pflanzen braun werden oder deutet das auf ein Problem hin?

Danke für Euere Antworten!
lg
Birgit


----------



## ONYX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen gegen Fadenalgen?*

Hab zwar keine Ahnung von Fadenalgen, aber Hornkraut fehlt auf deiner Liste. Ein sehr wichtiger Nährstoffentzieher und Sauerstoffspender.

LG


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen gegen Fadenalgen?*

Hi Hobi!
Welche Teichpflanzen gegen Fadenalgen?
Das tun die, die starkwüchsig sind 
und ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und nicht dem Substrat entnehmen.
Bei dir Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und __ Laichkraut. 
Ein wenig __ Hornblatt kannst du durchaus noch einsetzen,
entscheidend ist nur, dass etwas wuchert;
eigentlich egal was davon.

Diese Pflanzen helfen gegen Algen,
aber nur, wenn sie in ansehnlichen Beständen so stark wachsen,
sodass sie regelmäßig beerntet werden können, d.h. 1/3 oder so kompostiert werden kann.

Tut´s das bei dir?


----------



## HOBI (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen gegen Fadenalgen?*

Naja, wir haben die Pflanzen ja erst das erste Jahr. Sie sind schon ordentlich gewachsen, aber kompostieren muß ich davon noch nichts. Außerdem reiße ich ja auch immer wieder etwas ab, wenn ich die Fadenalgen rausfische. 
Sollte das mit den Fadenalgen besser werden, wenn die Pflanzen einige Jahre alt sind? Oder ist da kein Unterschied, ob sie neu gesetzt oder älter sind?
Hab allerdings die Pflanzen mit der Erde die dran war eingesetzt. War das ein Fehler?
lg
Birgit


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen gegen Fadenalgen?*

Hi Birgit,
die Pflanzen müssen erst mal ordentlich anwachsen, das braucht Zeit. Im ersten Jahr werden sich wohl nur die starkwüchsigen gut vermehren. Etwas mehr von diesen am Anfang kann nicht schaden. Hat sich die ganze Biologie erst mal eingelaufen, sollten die Fadenalgen weniger werden. Im Grunde genommen spielt es aber keine Rolle, welche Pflanzen du aus dem Kreislauf holst.

Ja das war ein Fehler - hatte ganz am Anfang auch gedacht ich würde den Pflanzen einen Gefallen tun.
Hole die Pflanzen raus und wasche die Erde ab, kannst sie dann direkt in den Kies wieder reinsetzen. Nur dann werden sie aus dem Wasser Nährstoffe rausholen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen gegen Fadenalgen?*

Prinzipiell bin ich Jörgs Meinung,
aber ich würde die Erde jetzt schon drin lassen:
Was da an Düngemitteln rausgelaugt werden kann, ist schon rausgelaugt,
bzw. wird durch´s Rausnehmen mobilisiert - genau das Gegenteil, was man erreichen wollte!

Lass die Pflanzen mal ordentlich wachsen und schneid sie im Spätherbst kräftig zurück.
(Wichtig ist dann auch, dass dir möglichst wenig Laub in den Teich fällt.)
Fadenalgen ernten wirst du heuer sicher noch weiter.


----------

